# Two stupid jersey questions



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Just got a glimpse of Matt Busche sporting the US National Champ colors at ATOC, and I have to say, the stars and stripes are fairly subtle. Not nearly as stars-and-stripey as I recall some being in the past. Is this a team decision (LeopardShack) or a UCI thing, or just personal taste of the rider?

Also, I have been wondering, does the UCI Pro Tour (or World Ranking or whatever they're calling it this year) individual points winner get any kind of special recognition on their jersey?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

It's a team thing, usually with input from the rider, depending on his stature / relationship with team / sponsors. 

There used to be a ProTour / WorldTour leader jersey... but seeing as how Boonen is current leader and I'm watching him race the ToC in standard kit... I guess not anymore.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Tyler Hamilton had the worst design in recent years with his Rock Racing kit.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

jswilson64 said:


> Just got a glimpse of Matt Busche sporting the US National Champ colors at ATOC, and I have to say, the stars and stripes are fairly subtle. Not nearly as stars-and-stripey as I recall some being in the past. Is this a team decision (LeopardShack) or a UCI thing, or just personal taste of the rider?
> 
> Also, I have been wondering, does the UCI Pro Tour (or World Ranking or whatever they're calling it this year) individual points winner get any kind of special recognition on their jersey?


Personally I think RSNT has one of the better designs when it comes to national champion variations. With some teams you can barely tell what team they are on like Marc de Maar on United Health Care. Paul and Phil were having trouble ID'ing him today.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Holy cow, that is awful!


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Hincapie's wasn't so bad...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think RadioSchleck national jerseys are awful! It looks like it was an after thought design IMO. They're hard to notice in the peloton and everyone that are not national champions in the team look like they are wearing a Luxembourg national champion jersey...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

spookyload said:


>


Uhh...wow. Speechless. He looks embarrassed to be wearing it. 

Re RadioSchleck, I thought at least one cycling federation had complained to the UCI about their national champion's jersey being disrespected by the team. 
There should be some standard for national champion jerseys. It could be the high point of a rider's career and should be honoured.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

jswilson64 said:


> Hincapie's wasn't so bad...


Hincapie for a win.........finally.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I got to see George in his kit a couple years ago at the tour. He almost ran me over going up the climb from Morzine to Avoriaz. Here is my picture of his kit from that year.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

spookyload said:


> I got to see George in his kit a couple years ago at the tour. He almost ran me over going up the climb from Morzine to Avoriaz. Here is my picture of his kit from that year.


hey! IMPEC's do exist! What do ya know....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually love the straight up Captain America look that George always goes for when he's national champ.


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

Seems like his jerseys in the later part of 2011 were a little more stand out. Not quite like Hincapie's, but better. His 2012 kit is definitely subtle. I kinda like it though.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Dave Z really knows how to throw down the Captain America look. 
I wonder whether Garmin had to pay to use that, or if they paid Garmin to promote the movie?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

jswilson64 said:


> Dave Z really knows how to throw down the Captain America look.
> I wonder whether Garmin had to pay to use that, or if they paid Garmin to promote the movie?


His nickname and jersey have resembled Captain America long before the movie launched.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed, I think the National Champions should stand out in the bunch just as the World Champ does.

Ironically, I believe it was Luxumbourg's Federation that complained that Leopard's treatment of their National Champion stripes was too understated. I totally agree, but apparently this complaint didn't phase Leopard/Radio Shanty/Acme one bit as they now underplay all national champions and, as another poster noted, all thier jersey's now look like Luxumbourg Champs - ridiculous.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Sylint said:


> His nickname and jersey have resembled Captain America long before the movie launched.


last year i was actaually surprised garmin didnt get in bed with marvel to promote both captain america and thor. 

the first year zabriskie rocked the rear disc shield was awesome.


----------

